# Bulletin Board For Broward County (Sun-Sentinel)



## Neutral Singh (Jun 1, 2005)

Etc. Broward Urban River Trails, 6 p.m. at Island City Preserve Park, 823 NE 28th St., Wilton Manors. Call 954-462-7766. Raw and Living Foods Workshop, 7-9 p.m. at Whole Foods Market, 7720 Peters Road, Plantation. Free. Call 954-236-0600.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/buddhism/SIG=13af6l9q9/*http%3A//www.sun-sentinel.com/news/local/broward/sfl-cbord01jun01,0,4250902.story?coll=sfla-news-broward*


----------

